# Lake Como Sostas & Campsites.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We are in Switzerland at the moment, does anyone know of any Sostas or Camp Sites on lake Como,preferably on the west side?
Thanks.
sennen523


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

There are a couple of campsites at Menaggio, a good centre for crossing the lake on the ferries both car and foot.

We stayed at Camping Europa behind the swimming pool on the lake shore.

It was a bit basic and scruffy with mostly old statics but in a good location for a couple of days.

See our website for more details 

Italian Lakes

Steve


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lake Como (Lago di Lario)*

 Buon giorno, a few sites are listed at
www.lakecomonline.com

make sure you type above correctly or you end up in Delaware. 

many more at
www.camping.it

and soste at
www.camperonline.it
www.turismoitinerante.it

saluti,
eddied


----------

